# Handschuhe fuer die Werkstatt zum Schrauben



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Ich poste das mal unter 'Kleidung', auch wenn es nicht um Klamotten zum Radfahren geht, sondern um welche zum Rad- (und anderes Zeug) Schrauben.
Ich wollte gern mal ausprobieren mit Handschuhen zu schrauben zwecks Verletzungs- und Verdreckproblematik.
Aber es ist wohl irgendwie nicht so einfach. Also versuche ich mal das Problem einzukreisen 😁

Was ich schon mal nicht suche, sind Einweg- Gummi / Plastikdinger (von denen wird man ueberflutet in der Ergebnisliste bei Suche auf Ebay).
Klarerweise ungeeignet sind diese billigen, groben, traditionellen (Baustellen-) Handschuhe mit denen man Steine oder Moebel wuchten kann, aber die jedwede Feinmotorik eliminieren.
Jetzt war ich grad beim OBI und da hab ich diese Truemmer hier gefunden:


			https://www.obi.de/arbeitshandschuhe/lux-allround-handschuhe-gr-10
		

Nicht verkehrt fuers erste, aber ein bissl duenner duerfte es noch sein.
ALDI Sued wollte eigentlich ab gestern in der Aktion was anbieten, was gut ausgesehen haette, aber die wurden wieder gestrichen und sind nicht eingetroffen (das war eigentlich auch der erste Ansatzpunkt, ich hatte diese im Prospekt gesehen und wollte da dann zuschlagen. Online sind sie demzufolge auch verschwunden, ich hab aber den Papierprospekt und einen Epson Perfection ☝️






Ja, freue mich ueber Vorschlaege ... LG & TIA 😁


----------



## Svartaperlan (9. Juli 2021)

Also wenn es Handschuhe sein müssen, nehme ich diese.
Mit denen kann man noch schrauben, man schwitzt nicht tierisch da drin, trotzdem ist die Handinnenseite bei Dot oder Schmiere geschützt.

Allerdings benutze ich Handschuhe fast nur noch beim Kettenwechsel o.ä. Irgendwann zieh ich die beim Schrauben eh aus. Dann habe ich dreckige Handschuhe, dreckiges Werkzeug und am Ende trotzdem dreckige Hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (9. Juli 2021)

Ich hab lange mit einfachen Schutzhandschuhen der Bauhaus-Hausmarke ("Guide") gearbeitet, die sind super leicht und bieten ausreichend Schutz für den Freizeit-Mechaniker-Alltag. Hier ist ja ein Kompromiss zwischen Schutzwirkung, Griffigkeit und Feingefühl gefragt.

Inzwischen bin ich aber (vermutlich subversiv werbe-gesteuert) auf Muc-Off Mechanics Gloves gewechselt. Die sind nochmal luftiger, aber an der Unterseite beschichtet und somit wirklich resistent gegen Fett, Paste und Öle.


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2021)

OK das Angebot vom Jeff B. geht auch wieder so ein wenig in Richtung 'Wegwerf' wenn das per 12 Paar verkauft wird.
Und im Abo wird meist 'alle vier Monate' gebucht 😁 

Die Muc-Offs waeren ja mal eine Idee, kann ich mal schauen ob bike24 oder sonst wer die hat und auf die Einkaufsliste setzen 👍


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2021)

Ah 🆗 dann kommen die vermutlich im naechsten Paket mit 😁






						Muc-Off Mechanic Gloves
					

Muc-Off ▶ World of Mountainbike Award 2018! Protection against most cuts and scratches.




					www.bike24.com
				




Haette ich die Idee nur mal frueher gehabt, ich hab erst vor zwei Wochen ein einzelnes Tretlager bei bike24 geordert (es war halt sonst nix wichtiges auf der Liste), war fuer eine Reparatur fuer einen Kollegen ... Naja waere ich richtig schlau, dann muesste ich vermutlich auch nicht arbeiten fuer mein Geld 😡


----------



## Svartaperlan (9. Juli 2021)

Nee nee, die sind halt normalerweise in Betrieben zu finden. Da macht das schon Sinn größere Mengen anzubieten. Bei mir hält so nen paar schon ca ein Jahr.
Und ich hab eins im Auto für den Notfall, eins griffbereit im Keller beim Werkzeug, eins in der transportablen Werkzeugkiste, im Garten usw usf...


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juli 2021)

Solche Handschuhe kauft man nicht im Radladen sondern im Laden für Arbeitsschutzausrüstung. Dort gibts eine große Auswahl zum vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## dopero (9. Juli 2021)

Ich habe solche. Schon etliche Male in der Maschine gewaschen und trotzdem noch wie neu.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2021)

In den mir bekannten Baumärkten gibts immer so ne Wand mit verschiedenen beschichteten Handschuhen zwischen 5 und 20 Euro.
Brauch ich auch damit ich vom Dyson keine Blasen kriege...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (9. Juli 2021)

Ich schmeiß mal die Ami's in den Ring:






						All Work Gloves | Mechanix US
					

Technology driven Mechanix Wear brings you the best in all work, safety, and tactical gloves. The most durable leather gloves; or gloves with: winter insulation, water proof/resistance, tactical, welding, cut resistance, impact resistance, or camo gloves.




					www.mechanix.com


----------



## americo (9. Juli 2021)

Ob die Amis nicht zu mächtig/dick für's Fahrrad sind?
Außerdem habe ich gestern zufällig nen Bericht gesehn, dass Lieferungen aus dem EU Ausland ab 1. Juli deutlich kostspieliger werden, da DHL automatisch ne "Bearbeitungsgebühr für Zollabfertigung" verlangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (9. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Was ich schon mal nicht suche, sind Einweg- Gummi / Plastikdinger ...


sorry, hab ich überlesen.


Ich schraube schon seit Jahren nur noch mit Handschuhen. 
Jederzeit saubere Finger sind was feines!
Anfangs nur fürs Auto angeschafft, inzwischen überwiegend am Rad.

Ich hatte mal solche dünnen 1x Plastikhandschuhe, 
in Verbindung mit Öl ist da alles aus den Fingern geflutscht. 

Beim Norma gab es mal 100 Stück für 5-6€. Ist schon paar Jahre her.
Verstärkte Fingerspitzen, man kann auch mal wo hängenbleiben ohne Loch.
In 1 Nummer größer auch einfacher beim An-, Ausziehen.
Wenn schmierig, vor dem Ausziehen mit Lappen und Verdünnung abwischen.
Auf Links gedreht trocknen lassen für den nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## sepplmail (9. Juli 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Also wenn es Handschuhe sein müssen, nehme ich diese.
> Mit denen kann man noch schrauben, man schwitzt nicht tierisch da drin, trotzdem ist die Handinnenseite bei Dot oder Schmiere geschützt.
> 
> Allerdings benutze ich Handschuhe fast nur noch beim Kettenwechsel o.ä. Irgendwann zieh ich die beim Schrauben eh aus. Dann habe ich dreckige Handschuhe, dreckiges Werkzeug und am Ende trotzdem dreckige Hände


Die wollte ich auch empfehlen. Kenn sie aus der Montage von nem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller, die werden dort massenhaft eingesetzt wenn auch noch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt ist. Halten auch sehr lange dafür wie dünn sie sind. 
Bevorzuge am Fahrrad aber auch robuste Latex Handschuhe.


----------



## I3uchi (9. Juli 2021)

Verwende seit Jahren Arbeitshandschuhe von Engelbert Strauss, z.B. die hier. Die haben auch welche im Angebot, die etwas wärmer sind, falls man z.B. bei entsprechendem Wetter draußen schraubt.


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2021)

🆗 ja danke also waermere Exemplare brauch ich eher nicht, ich hab einen schoenen trockenen Keller bzw. in der anderen Wohnung (im Arbeitsort) steht die Werkbank im Schlafzimmer 😁


----------



## styl0 (9. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn ich vermutlich gesteinigt werde, aber ich werfe mal die in die Runde:





						ROSE PURE LF Fahrradhandschuhe kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

ROSE PURE LF Fahrradhandschuhe bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Trage ich in schwarz (andere Farben Rose-typisch natürlich derzeit nicht verfügbar). Gehen jetzt in die zweite Saison und haben bis jetzt alles mitgemacht, auch waschen in der Maschine. Allerdings sind sie sehr dünn, dadurch sehr angenehm im Sommer, aber eher nichts für kühlere Temperaturen. Die Handfläche besteht aus rauhem Kunst?leder.

Ich bin eigentlich absoluter Handschuhfeind (wechsle z.b. auch Autoreifen grundsätzlich ohne Handschuhe), einfach weil ich es mag wenn ich "spüre" was ich da mache. Die Handschuhe von Rose sind da ein guter Kompromiss. Habe damit auch schon platte Reifen geflickt, das Feedback an den Händen geht nicht völlig verloren.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2021)

Ich musste bloederweise heute schon schrauben.






						Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie
					

So ein geiles Rad, aber einen neuen Rahmen für 700 Ocken ohne Disc bin ich nicht verrückt genug :spinner:  gibt es auch mit disc, dann aber ohne ssp ausfaller




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hab die Handschuhe vom OBI angezogen und - hey das ging echt gut.
Auch die Verlockung, irgendwas mit den Fingernaegeln aufzuhebeln, ist eliminiert.
Man bricht sich dieselben nicht mehr ab sondern nimmt _gezwungenermassen_ gleich einen Schraubendreher 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (10. Juli 2021)

Für was man überhaupt am Fahrrad Handschuhe braucht,  erschließt sich mir nicht. Wo gibt es denn da Verletzungsgefahr? Und wegen schmutzigen Fingern? Da solltest du dir einfach Handwaschpaste kaufen.

Ansonsten würden jegliche dünnen Arbeitshanschuhe wie zb diese hier taugen, ohne dass man ne Wissenschaft draus machen muss:


			https://www.amazon.de/Arbeitshandschuh-MULTI-FLEX-Feinstrick-Mirkoschaum-Beschichtung/dp/B009NQCAR8/ref=mp_s_a_1_12?dchild=1&keywords=Arbeitshandschuhe&qid=1625909477&sr=8-12
		


Wichtig ist halt, dass man sie enganliegend passend kauft und nicht zu groß.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Für was man überhaupt am Fahrrad Handschuhe braucht,  erschließt sich mir nicht. Wo gibt es denn da Verletzungsgefahr?  (...)


Nun ja. Vermutlich kannst Du das einfach besser 😁 
Oder Du flasht nur neue Software ins Pedelec und kaufst direkt ein neues falls das nicht hilft, da kann man sich auch nicht wirklich weh tun dabei.
Die Tatsache, dass man leicht mal Kratzer oder dgl. davontraegt und die Beobachtung dass auf allen moeglichen Demo-Videos Leute mit Handschuhen zu sehen sind, haben mich dazu bewogen, hier neu nachzudenken. 
Es gibt vll neue Erkenntnisse seit 1999, als ich von der Bike-Werkstatt ins Engineering wechselte. Denen moechte ich mich nicht verschliessen. Handwaschpaste kenne ich. Unsere Tochter hat diese, als sie klein war, intuitiv als 'Papa-Seife' bezeichnet. Sie hat sogar ihrer Mutter erklaert, diese solle nicht so rumzetern, nur weil sie sich total eingesaut hatte, das wuerde sie mit Papa-Seife ganz leicht wieder abbekommen 🤣


----------



## m0wlheld (10. Juli 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Für was man überhaupt am Fahrrad Handschuhe braucht,  erschließt sich mir nicht. Wo gibt es denn da Verletzungsgefahr?



Quetschungen, Schürf- und Stichwunden, Kontakt mit gesundheitlich bedenklichen Stoffen.

Alles Kleinigkeiten, aber ohne Verlust des „Fingerspitzengefühls“ mit dünnen Handschuhen vermeidbar.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Juli 2021)

uvex phynomic allround Schutzhandschuh
					

uvex phynomic allround – der Allrounder unter den Handschuhen




uvex-group.shop
				












						uvex phynomic WET Schutzhandschuh
					

uvex phynomic wet – alles im Griff, drinnen wie draußen




uvex-group.shop


----------



## MucPaul (12. Juli 2021)

Ich schraube ja selbst ziemlich viel im Radlkeller und habe da so einiges ausprobiert. Manches Zeugs ist extrem aggressiv: WD-40, Dot Fluid und Dämpfer-Öl möchte ich nur noch extrem ungern an meiner Haut haben. 



Die Werkstatthandschuhe kannste vergessen. Keine Feinmotorik, nix. Für's Rad ungeeignet und overkill.
Latex Einmal Handschuhe (ALDI) sind ganz ok. Man kann sie nur 1x benutzen, da sie wegen Hautfeuchtigkeit danach verkleben. Übrigens, Fett zerstört Latex recht schnell.
Nitril Handschuhe (auch ALDI) sind sehr gut. Halten Fett gut aus und verkleben nicht. Reissen aber auch recht schnell.
Mein TIPP: die Einmal-Plastikhandschuhe der Backwarenabteilung (auch ALDI). Kein Fett und Dreck an den Händen, kein verkleben und... äh... die hängen kostenlos im 100er Pack zum einzelnen Abreissen.
Ich nehme natürlich immer nur genau den einen Handschuh mit, den ich für die Brötchen benutzt habe, anstatt ihn dort danach in den Mülleimer zu werfen. Wegen Umwelt und so...


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juli 2021)

Hi Paul, also das mit den ALDI Plastikhandschuhen ist eine witzige Idee.
Allerdings nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe (vgl. erstes Posting), gibt aber sicher User die den Tipp wertschaetzen werden 👍
Man muss also zweimal Semmeln holen fuer einmal Schrauben 🤣 Oder sich beim einmal  Semmeln holen ganz besonders hypochondrisch / deppert anstellen 🤣 

Wie bereits gepostet sind die OBI Handschuhe gut geeignet. Das ist die Richtung, die ich mir vorstelle.
Ich hab auch noch ein anderes Modell gesehen, nennt sich 'Spontex Precision (Nummer 551)', laut meiner Frau _(die hat so ein Paar, hab ich zufaellig rumliegen sehen und sah gut geeignet aus)_ im Gartencenter zu bekommen.
Ich hab mal zwei Paar bei Ebay bestellt (ca. doppelt so gross wie ihre, sollen ja *mir* passen 😁 ).
Somit sollte das Thema bei mir erstmal geklaert sein 😄









						Spontex 121-30109 Precision Arbeits-Handschuh Gr.9, grau (1 Paar)  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Spontex 121-30109 Precision Arbeits-Handschuh Gr.9, grau (1 Paar) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Juli 2021)

Hab auch uvex phynomic


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01BWOBKQU?psc=1
		


Drei Paar für 15€.


----------



## MucPaul (12. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hi Paul, also das mit den ALDI Plastikhandschuhen ist eine witzige Idee.
> Allerdings nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe (vgl. erstes Posting), gibt aber sicher User die den Tipp wertschaetzen werden 👍
> Man muss also zweimal Semmeln holen fuer einmal Schrauben 🤣 Oder sich beim einmal  Semmeln holen ganz besonders hypochondrisch / deppert anstellen 🤣
> 
> ...


Die OBI oder Uvex Handschuhe kenne ich, ähnliche gab's letzte Woche beim LIDL. Die sind super, und auch dafür gedacht, im Motorraum mit schwerem Werkzeug zu hantieren. Oder im Garten den Strauch umzupflanzen und Erde mit der Schaufel zu bewegen.
Du hast aber für Feinmechanik am Radl kein Gefühl, weil sie einfach zu dick sind. Probier's einfach mal aus.
[... glaube mir, Du wirst am Ende auch in der Brötchen Abteilung landen 

 ]


----------



## MucPaul (12. Juli 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Also wenn es Handschuhe sein müssen, nehme ich diese.
> Mit denen kann man noch schrauben, man schwitzt nicht tierisch da drin, trotzdem ist die Handinnenseite bei Dot oder Schmiere geschützt.
> 
> Allerdings benutze ich Handschuhe fast nur noch beim Kettenwechsel o.ä. Irgendwann zieh ich die beim Schrauben eh aus. Dann habe ich dreckige Handschuhe, dreckiges Werkzeug und am Ende trotzdem dreckige Hände


Genau so ist es. Die teuren Handschuhe sind super bei der Montage eines nagelneuen Rads.
Bei mir sind die Handschuhe in _0,nix_ total versifft mit altem Dreck und Öl. Das kriegt man aus den feingestrickten, teuren Handschuhen nicht mehr raus. Stattdessen schmiert man den Dreck danach überall rum.

Mein Tipp: Nitril Handschuhe (ALDI) und dazu ein Dose Feuchtwischtücher (ALDI) zum öfteren saubermachen. Funzt hervorragend! 



Oder eben die Einmal-Handschuhe der Backwaren Abteilung (ALDI), die man einfach wechselt.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Juli 2021)

Ich nehm immer Echthautprotektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 553725 (13. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ah 🆗 dann kommen die vermutlich im naechsten Paket mit 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Die Verwende ich auch und bin seh zufrieden. Sind nicht zu dick und habe damit auch bei kleinen Schrauben kein Problem.
Hatte vorher welche aus dem Baumarkt und die fand ich zu dick.


----------



## fone (13. Juli 2021)

Jetzt hattet ihr mich schon fast soweit, dass ich mir Handschuhe zum Schrauben am Bike bestellt hätte. 
Verrückte Zeiten in denen wir leben.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt hattet ihr mich schon fast soweit, dass ich mir Handschuhe zum Schrauben am Bike bestellt hätte.
> Verrückte Zeiten in denen wir leben.


Gehts Dir wie mir mit dem Maciag Werkstattteppich.
Einen pro Standort bestellt, dann wird es auch portofrei (hat 60.- gekostet, jetzt sogar wieder fuer 50.-)









						Maciag Offroad Umweltmatte Premium 100 x 200 cm | Maciag Offroad
					

Maciag Offroad Werkstatt-Teppiche Premium online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## Martinwurst (14. Juli 2021)

MucPaul schrieb:


> WD-40, Dot Fluid und Dämpfer-Öl


Ob jetzt WD-40, Dot oder Dämpfer-Öl so aggressiv sind, sei mal dahingestellt.
Das große Problem mit Handschuhen seh ich eher darin, dass sie einmal damit in Kontakt kommen und man verteilt den Kram überall.
Hände kann man sich in 30 Sekunden waschen. Handschuhe nur entsorgen.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juli 2021)

Grade wenn die Meinungen auseinandergehen ist es wohl umso wichtiger eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Jetzt probier ich es aus und hinterher bin ich schlauer, hoffentlich.


----------



## Epic-Treter (14. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gehts Dir wie mir mit dem Maciag Werkstattteppich.
> Einen pro Standort bestellt, dann wird es auch portofrei (hat 60.- gekostet, jetzt sogar wieder fuer 50.-)
> 
> 
> ...



Damit kommst Du billiger, oder wie der Unternehmensberater schreibselt: Du senkst Deine Kosten 






						Absorptionsmatte Besonders robuste PIG® Universal Matten
					

Absorptionsmatte Besonders robuste PIG® Universal Matten: Preis ab 125.55 Eur [08.01.2023] » 100 Matten, Abmessung 41 cm x 51 cm, Absorbiert 53 L Karton in Autopflege, Industrie- & Werkstattbedarf > Absorbtionsmittel & Auffanghilfen




					www.reinigungsberater.de


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juli 2021)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Damit kommst Du billiger, oder wie der Unternehmensberater schreibselt: Du senkst Deine Kosten (...)


Genau solche Beitraege kamen damals (im Schnaeppchenjaegerthread) auch und dann gings los mit Mecker Offtopic und Verschieben und Shitstorm 🙄


----------



## spetznas (14. Juli 2021)

Also ich benutz solche Handschuh bzw ähnlich zum schrauben https://www.dk-arbeitsschutz.de/de/...-p11X_pZ6CVttekZHreTvE74dOfE1ASxoCSHYQAvD_BwE

Hat eigentlich jemand ne ne Idee wo ich eine Ölfangmatte für den Werkstatttisch herbekomme hab schon gegoogelt aber unter den Begriff nicht das gefunden was ich suche.


----------



## Epic-Treter (14. Juli 2021)

spetznas schrieb:


> Also ich benutz solche Handschuh bzw ähnlich zum schrauben https://www.dk-arbeitsschutz.de/de/...-p11X_pZ6CVttekZHreTvE74dOfE1ASxoCSHYQAvD_BwE
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand ne ne Idee wo ich eine Ölfangmatte für den Werkstatttisch herbekomme hab schon gegoogelt aber unter den Begriff nicht das gefunden was ich suche.



Falls Du meinen obigen Link nicht benutzen möchtest, mußt Du "Ölabsorbermatte" oder "Absorbtionsmatte" googeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spetznas (14. Juli 2021)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Falls Du meinen obigen Link nicht benutzen möchtest, mußt Du "Ölabsorbermatte" oder "Absorbtionsmatte" googeln.


Bissel zu groß für meinen anspruch. Suche ehr was in der größe 1m x 0,7m.


----------



## tebis (14. Juli 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Also wenn es Handschuhe sein müssen, nehme ich diese.
> Mit denen kann man noch schrauben, man schwitzt nicht tierisch da drin, trotzdem ist die Handinnenseite bei Dot oder Schmiere geschützt.
> 
> Allerdings benutze ich Handschuhe fast nur noch beim Kettenwechsel o.ä. Irgendwann zieh ich die beim Schrauben eh aus. Dann habe ich dreckige Handschuhe, dreckiges Werkzeug und am Ende trotzdem dreckige Hände


+1
Die kann ich auch empfehlen. Wurden auch bei meinem früheren Arbeitgeber sowohl in der CNC-Fertigung als auch in der Betriebsmittelmontage benutzt.


----------



## 2wheelfun (15. Juli 2021)

bei TEDOX - weiße teils beschichtete Malerhandschuhe elastisch und eng anliegend (werden in der Werkstatt schnell dunkel   ) 1€/Paar
Meine absoluten Favoriten für solche und andere Arbeiten. In anderen Handschuhen bis 10€/Paar habe ich geschwitzt und für mich waren sie alle Sch....
Wer kann und will - ausprobieren.


----------



## MucPaul (15. Juli 2021)

spetznas schrieb:


> Also ich benutz solche Handschuh bzw ähnlich zum schrauben https://www.dk-arbeitsschutz.de/de/...-p11X_pZ6CVttekZHreTvE74dOfE1ASxoCSHYQAvD_BwE
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand ne ne Idee wo ich eine Ölfangmatte für den Werkstatttisch herbekomme hab schon gegoogelt aber unter den Begriff nicht das gefunden was ich suche.


Von Park Tool gibt es diverse Arbeitsmatten aus einer Art Silicon in verschiedenen Größen. Die sieht man auch immer in diversen Bike-Influencer Youtubes. https://www.parktool.com/product/benchtop-overhaul-mat-om-2
Die ist für auf den Werkstatttisch, nicht drunter.


----------

